# 123k miles 2000 Carbon Black BMW M5 1995 White 993



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Called Bret to give me a hand on this one as both had to be done in a day.

2000 Carbon Black BMW M5 w/ 123k miles.

Client had just washed it the other day. So we cleaned it up with some ONR and clayed it.

I did say 123k miles:










The entire car was like this.

After M105/yellow edge wool/1700 x4
Ultrafina/blue CCS/1700










Bret cleaned the wheels with ONR and a MF, after drying the wheels he gave them an application of ZAIO.

I think the trunk was worse even though the pics do not show it:










After M105/yellow edge wool/1700 x4
Ultrafina/blue CCS/1700










I did the M105 work and Bret followed with the Ultrafina. Bret also did some of the tighter areas with some 4" pads.

After we finished with the polishing we gave the car a Z7 wash using the 2BM with a sheepskin mitt. The car was dried with pakshak WW drying towels.

Tires got Z-16.

3x of ZFX'd Z5pro was applied to the paint and followed with Z8:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

The 95 993 Porsche is the client track toy. He still drives it on the street every week or so.

The paint had some staining from some of the chemicals used to remove the rubber marks on the paint from the roadcourse. So the cleint wanted the paint cleaned of the staining and to restore the gloss. Sorry no before shots.

Did a Z7 wash and clayed the paint.

Bret and I broke out the PCs, I used a white CCS pad and Bret used a Megs yellow foam pad. We both used ZPC as a polish. A few areas with more severe swirling where polished with a LC VC yellow pad and ZPC first, then followed with one of the polishing pads.

After a Z6 wipedown 2x of ZFX'd Z2pro was applied to the paint followed by Z8.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

both look great! 

would it be a useless or redundant step to use Zaino aio after ZFX?


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

noego said:


> both look great!
> 
> would it be a useless or redundant step to use Zaino aio after ZFX?


Thanks!

Just to be sure we are on the same page here....

You want to use ZAIO on your paint after you have applied Z2/5pro with ZFX?

In the past I have used ZAIO and then applied 2-3x of Z2/5pro with ZFX.

But ZAIO does give you the proper base for Z2/5pro to bond without ZFX. But then you can only do 1 coat of Z2/5pro.

Please let me know if I did not answer your question.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

doh! i was thinking of ZPC and typing ZFX when i posted my question. my plan is to polish my car with ZPC via a PC, apply ZAIO and do one each of Z2 and Z5 (both with ZFX accelerator) and meant to ask if the ZAIO would be redundant within the context of my planned steps.

been using Zaino for at least six years...maybe i'll be able to keep all of the 'Z' designations straight in my mind after some more experience. sorry


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Its not going to hurt anything. Most of the cars that I use ZAIO before ZFX'd 2/5 are dark colors like black and red. IMO I think it adds something to the finish. Try it out and let us know.


----------

